# Egg sharing at London Women's Clinic Darlington - anyone have recent experience?



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has recently or is currently cycling at LWC in Darlington? Or awaiting a start?


----------



## ld593 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi dijjim22 

we had ICSI at the LWC in darlington for our little girl at the end of 2012. The process is very quick and was very successful for us. We went in for a consultation in June, then started taking the pill in August. We had our EC on the 21/09/12 and ET on the 24/09/12. We then found out we we were pregnant 12 days later. I have also recently found out that my sharer has had a baby boy in 2014. Feel so blessed! Hoping for a sibling with them in January! If there is anything else you need to know, just ask. 

Leanne


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Leanne, just trying to work out when I may start treatment although I know everyone can be different. Went for an initial consultation in May but had two cysts on my ovary so the doctor wanted me to wait for two months and come back to be rescanned to make sure they had gone - which thankfully they had! So had AMH bloods taken at beginning of Jul, they came back two weeks ago and I have an appointment on wed for chromosome bloods. How long did you wait for those to come back? Really hoping to start around beginning of October. Congratulations on you daughter!xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had my treatment there, we had ICSI and I egg shared. I'm currently waiting to see if it's worked, I find out next Friday  

Those blood tests take a bit longer, I'm sure it was about 4/6 weeks I had to wait.

The staff at the clinic are really good and professional, they made us feel really comfortable all the way through.
I hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi sammi87 they've told me 5 weeks for bloods so the waiting begins! How long was it for you between getting the results and starting treatment? Fingers crossed its worked for you!xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 31, 2014)

It takes about 2 weeks to find a donor match after your blood results but then I started straight after that. My initial consultation was the middle of March so altogether it has taken me about 4 months. From what I have read, it takes longer if your an egg sharer as you have to have more blood tests and then wait for a match. They told me 6 weeks for bloods but only took 4 so hopefully you won't have to wait too long x


----------

